# Introducing my beautiful ones.



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

We have a house full of pets, we adore animals and we'd quite happily have more if we had the room.

Here are some of them:

Dusty, my beautiful Australian Shepherd girl. She was about a year old in this pic, she will be 2 in December. I have two Australian Shepherds (other one is below), my world revolves around them, they are wonderful dogs. Dusty is a show girl, but we only enter shows sporadically.










This is Benson, he is 2 1/2 and he was my first intro to the breed. He has the most wonderful temperament of any dog I've ever met. He's happy, friendly to everyone and is always enthusiastic about anything I want to do. Benson is my obedience partner, he's very clever and his biggest handicap is his handler....me!


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

Here is Kate, our Maine **** cat. She is an enormous (around 23 lb) bundle of fur. And she sheds it in great big wads all over the house. But we adore her so we don't mind sweeping it up. Kate is fairly shy with strangers and heads under the nearest bed, but she's very chatty with us and very affectionate.










We also have two Burmese cats, siblings named Sophie and Bruno. They are a pair of entertaining little brats who are always up to no good. Our cats are all indoor cats, they don't roam outdoors, but have access to a safe, locked enclosure system that they can access via a tunnel from the house.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AG--

did you take these pics?  If so, you have a wonderful gift as an animal portrait photographer.  They're beautiful, and their personalities show through!

Betsy


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

Betsy, yes I did. Photography has been a passion of mine for the past 8 years or so, and I love photographing pets.
Thank you for your nice words.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree with Betsy, those are beautiful photographs and animals! Nice work! =)


----------



## ZSP (Jul 21, 2009)

I love your furkids!!!      They are very photogenic and your photography skills are amazing.  I'm an animal lover too and currently have a neurotic LabX  , two Bostons and a Frenchie.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Gorgeous photos & furbabies! I'd love to see pics of your cat enclosure if you have any. 

I have 6 cats & we also have an enclosure with a doggie door that's inserted in a window. I love seeing pics of other enclosures!


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

This is the first enclosure, we bought it second hand on eBay and it came with a tunnel which exits the house from the laundry room window. My husband rigged it up so that the original sliding window now works across the opening of the tunnel to give the cats access or to keep them inside.
We don't let them out early in the morning because the Burmese brats tease the dogs and make them bark.










Then it was expanded with a second enclosure, built by my husband and a friend. They also built an aerial tunnel from a cheap DIY shelving unit kit. The cats love it and in summer it works very well to give them shade in one enclosure at any given time of the day. They can also view most of the yard from the second one.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW!  What wonderful pictures of your furbabies - if you ever come to Mexico I hope you bring your camera, I'd love some pics of mine.

Those enclosures are absolutely terrific, what a wonderful idea, also keeps the unwanted critters at bay.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, your enclosures are amazing! I love how you connected the 2 together!

I let me cats out in the morning, well my husband does. He wakes up before me & the cats are lined up by the window waiting for him to let them out.  I try to get them to come in before dark. They love being out there in the evening, but there are too many mosquitoes & I'm ready to lock up the window by that time.


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

We used to let the cats out in the morning, they were like yours......lined up ready to exit, especially the Burmese. Then we noticed the dogs started to bark a lot. We live in town and have neighbors close by, so we're always conscious of the amount of noise our dogs make (being a herding breed, they have an ear-shattering bark!). My husband covered over one gate so they couldn't see out to the road and the passers-by, but it didn't make any difference. Then he covered over the other gate so they had no view at all...and still they barked.
Then we caught them in the act. That bad boy Bruno would go out into the enclosure, plaster himself to the wire mesh, leap all around the shelves and generally make a spectacle of himself and the dogs would go wild, running between the cages barking like mad things.

So the brats now have to stay inside at least until 7.30am when I know the neighbors are up and a bit more tolerant of noise.


----------



## JamesJoe (Oct 24, 2009)

Airan Gale said:


> We have a house full of pets, we adore animals and we'd quite happily have more if we had the room.
> 
> Here are some of them:
> 
> ...


He is soooo cute! I'm in love!!!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm thinking my Domi just might have some Australian Shepherd in him, other than the coloring could be a cousin! Smart, clever, friendly, but mine is a real PIT R (family forum doncha know). I'll try again to get a good picture of him, if he will sit still long enough. He has so much personality and a real love.


----------

